# Kenshiro Abbe 50th Celebration 2005 Free DVD



## BritishAikido@ntlworld.co (Aug 18, 2006)

*For this free video special !!*



Visit the *British Aikido* site at www.geocities.com/BritishAikido click on the free link in r/h column to see the Kenshiro Abbe Celebration DVD. Enjoy.
We are also adding the - out-takes - in the next few days.


" *The Kenshiro Abbe 50th Celebration* " *The complete stock of DVD's of this great event have now been totally sold out. Due to continued demand, the event chairman Mr Clive MacDonald has placed this free link for all to see the DVD in full. This is to avoid disappointment for all of those that took part or wanted to see this great event either for the first time, or to simply savour this wonderful event as a lasting tribute to the memory and legacy of the Founding Father of British Aikido from its Inception in 1955. with the pioneers that followed in the same true traditional path of Abbe Sensie.*
*Featuring Sensei's - Haydn Foster - Henry Ellis - Ralph Reynolds - Derek Eastman - Phillip Smith. With credit to all the organising committee - The *
*demonstration teams - Extensive Guest List which are named on the DVD. With thanks to the 430 students who filled the mat to capacity. The three hundred and seventy spectators ..*

*This free DVD is dedicated to the memory of Kenshiro Abbe Sensie - William ( Bill ) Woods Sensie - Ralph Reynolds Sensei. *
*Important !! The Kenshiro Abbe Tribute website www.KenshiroAbbe.com Will shortly be completly refurbished. new image and many new features.*




Kind Regards

Henry Ellis
Co- Author of Positive Aikido.
http://www.EllisAikido.org
http://www.geocities.com/britishaikido
http://www.KenshiroAbbe.com


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 18, 2006)

thank you for the link

i got to watch some of it and will rewatch the whole thing later tonight


----------

